# How old do cocktiels breed tell



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

OK someone asked me today how old will they breed tell. I thought maybe 10 years old. Am I right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It depends...hens can usually go for about 12yrs, males can go longer. Hershey's breeder told me he had a 19yr old male still producing fertile clutches so it all depends on the bird I guess. I think the way to tell is once you start getting more and more infertile eggs its time to retire them.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That sounds good. I hope my pairs have a few good years left. They are great pets though so if they don't I still love them all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same here....I'm gonna spoil them regardless of whether they can breed anymore or not.


----------

